# Stomach noises?



## njbunny (Nov 4, 2013)

So I was visiting some bunnies today and one in particular kept coming right to me. The rescue thinks he may be 3-5 yrs old but are not sure. He is neutered and such a love bug. He doesn't seem to spook at anything and he comes right up and pushes under my hand so I will pet his head. He has been doing lots of soft tooth chattering and seems to be settling right in. Right now I have him in a XX-large dog crate until I can get an x-pen to give him open space to run around. He has already been out of the crate checking out his room.

So the question. While he was laying there getting some lovely head pets I noticed his stomach was gurgling a bit. He did have a 45min ride in the car and then he was put into a new place and I noticed the noises not too long after. He ate his pellets and is drinking water. He also is munching on hay and pooping (he is using the boxes - YAY). When I opened the door he came right out and was hopping around checking out everything. So, should I be concerned about the noise? I did not give him any veggies tonight just in case his stomach is upset from the stress of the day.

Here he is. I have no idea what breed he is.


----------



## Azerane (Nov 4, 2013)

Soft stomach noises are a relatively normal thing, and probably not wholly unexpected when he's had a big day. Very loud gurgling noises are often associated with gas and stasis issues, often from introducing new foods etc. Are the pellets the same ones he was getting at the rescue?


----------



## njbunny (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, the pellets are the same. Should I slowly move over to my brand like you do with dog food? I can hear the sounds up to maybe 1.5 feet away from him. Although the room is silent and I am listening pretty intently.... I checked on him a bit ago and they don't seem to be as loud but still there. He is acting like a normal rabbit otherwise.


----------



## JBun (Nov 4, 2013)

Loud gurgling can usually be heard from several feet away, sometimes from across a room. Soft digestive sounds, only heard from up close, is relatively normal. Some stomach sounds when a rabbit is drinking, can also be normal. Loud gurgling from a rabbits stomach, isn't a good thing to be hearing. It's an indication of gas. Sometimes from a veggie, or too many sugars and carbs in the diet, a medication, or stress(and a few other less common causes), upsetting the balance of bacterial flora in the rabbits gut. If he is eating hay well, I would suggest feeding only unlimited grass hay(timothy, orchard, etc) for a few days. It should help get the gut bacteria back in balance. Keep a close eye on his eating and pooping. You want to make sure he doesn't start eating less and pooping less, or stop altogether. Also keep an eye out for smaller than usual fecal poop, or mushy poop. If he seems ok after a few days, then gradually start adding the pellets back in. It would be good to hold off on switching pellets or feeding any veggies and treats, until you get these digestive issues sorted out and he seems to be settled in and doing well. Then you can gradually transition over to the new pellets, starting with small amounts and gradually increasing new/decreasing old, over a couple weeks. Same with veggies, best to start out with one at a time and small amounts to make sure it doesn't cause digestive upset.


----------



## njbunny (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you!!!!


----------

